# Pipe bursting equipment



## Gruvplumbing (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm planning on getting into pipe bursting. And I would like an honest opinion if possible. Has any one used both the hammer heads PB30 and the tric 30. I would like to know which is better as far as quality goes? And if there is any advantages of disadvantages to either one.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

If you are in CA. then that is where Tric is located and I would buy the Tric set up. But if you live somewhere else then Hammerhead / Ditch Witch has a larger store network and the Hammerhead would be the wise choice for service and little parts that go bad. I am in Seattle so I try to keep stuff that wears out on hand. Hammerhead is suppose to be a little quicker speed wise but the Tric is a higher pressure machine so it has a little more horsepower with the right pump. But the hammerhead is low GPM and you can run it off of most nearby equipment like mini excavators or bobcats. You cant really go wrong either way. Also I think the Roddie is a little less and just as good but I have never used one. If I where looking to buy a new machine I would probably buy the Roddie because they say it can do 8" clay and concrete lines.


----------



## Gruvplumbing (Dec 26, 2013)

Thanks Cuda. I thought Tric was a west coast company just wanted to be sure. And I inquired about the Roddie puller and heads. I really like that your able to pull from 1" to 8" all with one puller.


----------



## Gruvplumbing (Dec 26, 2013)

Another quick question Cuda, have you ever seen ductile used as sewer lines? And if so how often have you ran in to it. Correct me if I'm wrong but it's my understanding you can't burst ductile.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Only one time on ductile and we thought it was going to be cast, we had to switch to a head with cutters on it and just to be safe we pre slit 2 spots with a grinder that matched up to the fins on the pulling head. The puller got a serious workout that day but it did it. It was a 40 foot run outside then it turned to concrete and it was a breeze after that. We where prepared to put a grundomat mole inside the hdpe if we had to but it wasn't needed. Thats the thing about bursting it's not brute force you have to be tricky and use your mind to win because once the burst starts it's go time!


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Ductile splits pretty easy with a splittter cutter. But your better off using a rod machine because the shards could cut your cable when pulling. Both machines are good units. I wouldnt be afraid to use either.


----------



## Gruvplumbing (Dec 26, 2013)

I've seen ductile once and we were just cutting clean outs in. What a b***h that was. 

Bulldozer - have you ever used the Roddie puller or heads before?


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

I havent, but 2 of my bursting buddies have. Their a good solid unit. Their biggest complaint is you have to constantly clean the jaws as they get mucked up relatively quick. The unit sits down pretty low so its really not a dry environment. I would demo a few if your truly intrested. I know hammerhead does a demo on your job for like 1500 bucks.


----------

